# Returning to hairdresser after some time - "what to say"!?



## pinkyBear (20 Aug 2010)

Hi there, I need advise. I was going to a hairdresser for years and about a year ago I was really unhappy with the haircut and I left and started going to a local salon.

I have never had a good hair cut since I left, and have finally admitted to myself I should have never left my old hairdresser.

I have a friend who also uses the same hairdresser, and he always asks for me... 
How do I go back without a birage of questions about "how come we haven't seen you for so long"...
P..


----------



## Towger (20 Aug 2010)

It's the recession, times are hard.!


----------



## Caveat (20 Aug 2010)

Just be honest. Say that you were annoyed at the time with your bad haircut, got into the habit of going somewhere else but in the end realised that actually, when all is said and done, you guys are still the best around - or words to that affect.


----------



## sam h (20 Aug 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it, he'll be happy to see you back & will probably not question you on where you've been.  (back up story if you really need one about a niece who was using you as a guinea pig while she was training should suffice but you're better off to say nothing)


----------



## pinkyBear (20 Aug 2010)

Hi Guys, I like those suggestions, I hope I'm not asked anything as he is a terribly nice and good hairdresser and I dont want to make an eegit out of him...


----------



## suemoo1 (20 Aug 2010)

say as it was the recession etc you had to cut (no pun intended!) the amount of times you were going and one of your friends did your colour(if applicable) and you went to the model classes somewhere as cheaper!


----------



## niceoneted (20 Aug 2010)

I don't see what the problem is with Honesty. What if you go back and you get another bad cut. What is wrong with people in this country that they canot be honest about these things. Making up a story. He'll be so used to dealing with people he'll probably know it's a lie. 
Be honest. No matter how nice or good he is, it is good for him to know as a business man that he sometimes gets it wrong. Who knows he might give you a free or discounted cut.


----------



## Ash 22 (20 Aug 2010)

I'd go with Caveats suggestion. Its better be honest about it and people admire you for it.


----------



## selenak (20 Aug 2010)

It'll be two squirmy minutes. Id go with the niece training excuse myself, & then just say how glad you are to be back. 
It'll be on to the the "are you going anywhere nice on holidays ?" before you know it.


----------



## becky (20 Aug 2010)

I'd go with the recession one as well. The niece story could lead to "where did she train" etc.

I chop and change all the time and havebeen asked who did my hair the last time. I get annoyed when they slag off the previous cut/colour though - they lose their tip for that one.


----------



## runner (20 Aug 2010)

Id say I was using NAMA.
I believe they do good haircuts!


----------



## pinkyBear (20 Aug 2010)

> believe they do good haircuts!


 lol


----------



## Caveat (20 Aug 2010)

I'm telling you, the more you dig...

You're just asking to be tripped up with this niece thing.

IMO, the recession excuse will just annoy them - and anyway, if that's the excuse, what has changed? They are still the same price presumably so why are you going back?!

The best thing about the truth story is that it's the easiest one to remember


----------



## pinkyBear (20 Aug 2010)

To be honest you are right Caveat, I dont want to make an eegit out of him as he is really nice and very good... I'll go with the truth...


----------



## Complainer (20 Aug 2010)

Tell him that you've been in prison - for GBH on your beautician.


----------



## Laramie (20 Aug 2010)

Kidnapped and only recently released. Tell them how the ransom was paid and how lucky you were to get away with your life.


----------



## Vanilla (20 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Tell him that you've been in prison - for GBH on your beautician.



...for asking too many questions. ( Best said with a wild stare and a few facial ticks).


----------



## Armada (20 Aug 2010)

How about you were gifted or won a substantial gift voucher for a different salon and now you have used it?

He probably will see right through all the excuses (especially the niece one!!) and has heard them several times over.

You might find appointment times with him not as flexible as before though if he has an established, regular clientele.

I personally would not mention the "bad" haircut as artistic egos seem to be easily bruised and your head in literally in his hands!


----------



## OwnHome (21 Aug 2010)

If he wants you back he will be very friendly and try not to mention you haven't been there for a while...

ps take a friend with you and chat with her and you won't feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Aug 2010)

I would certainly go with the truth "I was very disappointed with my last haircut here so I made a change but i decided to come back to give you the opportunity to put things right".

He will definitely put his best foot forward and if you are still not happy you will not come back and he'll know why


----------



## lightswitch (21 Aug 2010)

I move hairdressers all the time.  I usually go to the best known chain but go to a few different salons depending on what I am doing before or afterwards.  I always get my colour done with the said chain but regularly get a blowdry in a local salon if I'm in a hurry etc.  They would often say "I haven't seen you in a while".  It never occured to me to say anything other than agree its been a while.  I dont think you have anything to be embarrassed about at all.  Just smile and say, Hi! You have nothing to be apologetic about


----------



## mercman (21 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> I hope I'm not asked anything as he is a terribly nice and good hairdresser and I dont want to make an eegit out of him...



So why did you leave him then ?? 

You could easily make an eejit out of yourself as well. Just walk in and act as if nothing happened -- you never left. We are in recessionary times - he will be glad to see you.


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Oct 2010)

Hi there, 
Just to provide an update on the hair do I went back a few weeks ago and my hairdresser mentioned he had not seen me for a while.. Well I told the truth (sort of), I told him I had not been back for about a year... However  I did tell him I shot myself in the foot by going to a different salon after I was unhappy with a hair cut....

For the important bit "The Haircut" - it was fab Oh the delight of a decent hairdresser.. Oh and I did notice his prices had come down too 
P


----------



## txirimiri (5 Oct 2010)

txirimiri said:


> For the important bit "The Haircut" - it was fab Oh the delight of a decent hairdresser.. Oh and I did notice his prices had come down too
> P


 

A good hairdresser whose prices have come down?

Where?

Please say Dublin 1 or 2!


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Oct 2010)

> Please say Dublin 1 or 2!


  yes, a small salon just of molesworth street... 

Its not a stylish salon, but the owner of the place has been there about 30 years! They are really good..


----------



## foxylady (5 Oct 2010)

Whats the name of it?


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Oct 2010)

Hi there - here it is....

Paul Hair Studio
1a Molesworth Place, Dublin 2
*01-6762211* 

I go to Peter, and my friend goes to Paul (I know...) Paul owns the salon, and they are very good cutters...

P..


----------



## foxylady (5 Oct 2010)

Cheers


----------



## txirimiri (5 Oct 2010)

Excellent - that is near my work!

Last cut and highlights I got (half head highlights and short bob style) cost me 150 and I just don't have the money for that sort of nonsense any more .....


----------



## pinkyBear (6 Oct 2010)

Hi there,
They were cheaper - but not cheap (if you know what I mean!)..
P..


----------



## pAnTs (29 Mar 2011)

this is a problem alright......having spent a bit of time wondering about this one I reckon if I was you I would tell him the truth, I mean you could make up a web of lies but then really he's probably professional enough and can handle it, also I'm sure that he realizes people won't go back to a hairdresser if they had a mare of a cut. Tough one though!


----------



## becky (29 Mar 2011)

txirimiri said:


> Excellent - that is near my work!
> 
> Last cut and highlights I got (half head highlights and short bob style) cost me 150 and I just don't have the money for that sort of nonsense any more .....



I agree it's a lot of money but it's not nonsense.  

I remember paying €200 once for a cut, high lites for hair to just above bra strap, oh and let's not forget the blow dry. Do people with longish hair ever forgo the blow dry?

Last few times have ranged from €100 to €130.  I do find now I go every 6 weeks or so.  In the mad day I might be back in week 4 if I had an event.


----------



## levelpar (30 Mar 2011)

You should be honest and say you thought that you should try out the competition (with a smile on your face) but found nowhere as good and quickly ask him how he has been. 
After all you are not getting freebies.


----------



## WicklowMan (30 Mar 2011)

I'd go with Caveat's suggestion too. I'm sure this hairdresser is used to the happy clappy stuff, people saying what they feel is expected of them. I'd be mighty flattered as a business owner if someone who was previously miffed with me came back. It's easy to please happy customers, but an unhappy customer returning has got to be the ultimate acid (peroxide perhaps? ) test. Total honesty sounds like a win - win.


----------



## liaconn (30 Mar 2011)

This is an old thread. The OP has been back to the hairdresser since.

I used to go to Paul's years ago when I worked on Kildare St. Can't believe he's still there.


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2011)

Complainer said:


> Tell him that you've been in prison - for GBH on your beautician.



LOL

On a serious note though, if he's any kind of a businessman he won't even ask you. He'll be nice to you and be trying to get you back again.


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Mar 2011)

> I used to go to Paul's years ago when I worked on Kildare St. Can't believe he's still there.


 No way!! Thats amazing, my mum, my sister and I go to his salon. There is a hairdresser there Peter I use, and I always get a great cut from him, he just knows what suits my face!!


----------



## levelpar (31 Mar 2011)

> I always get a great cut from him, he just knows what suits my face



I hope the cut is not too deep


----------



## WicklowMan (1 Apr 2011)

liaconn said:


> This is an old thread. The OP has been back to the hairdresser since.



I know.

?


----------

